# Losing Anchors



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 20' pontoon boat, in the last couple of weeksI have lost 2 anchors at 3 mile bridge. What are the best holding anchors for my boat and easy to get off the bottom?:usaflag


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact Josh on this forum he makes rock anchors that would be best for that area of fishing with the rubble that is down there. Just put rock anchors in the search engine.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Uploads/Images/e9c8c353-913c-471f-90b7-f00b.JPG 



Here is a link to them. Pick one you like, I'll make it. I suggest the bottom one for your boat. Let me know if there is anything you want different. They are mild steel with a coat of paint. $25


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on Josh you can do better than that with posting pictures!!!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been using a River Anchor, it does alot better at not getting hung on the cables, pipes, debris than a Danforth Anchor. Another thing I do, is to set the anchor under the bridge or in the bay and put out enough scope on the anchor line to set the boat over the rubble...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

i got tired of getting hung up and just tie off to the pilings now, i have a metal snap on my line which is heavy enough to whip it around the piling and catch it on the other side. no anchor required


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">Those anchors that Josh makes are the ticket. I bought one very similar at Academy for $80 and haven?t lost an anchor since. His price of $25 seems like a good deal.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

You want an anchor?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try drilling a hole and hooking it backwards, and I know I'll get blasted, but give it a try. Do a search on here about anchors.

Skip


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

On anchors, it always helps to attach the end of your chain to the tripping ring in this picture or if doesnt have one drill a hole in the crown and attach there. Then run your chain up the shank and put a few zip ties on it so the flukes can move and put a couple more zip ties at the top eye. This way when you try to pull the anchor, it breaks the zip ties and pulls it backwards.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I know those that drill and hook the chain like that, but I didn't like how my anchor set when it was like that. I bought a lenght of strandend 3/16 stainless, hooked one end to the chain and one to the "trip. Used swedges and then tied with zip ties. It works great for me.

Skip


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah 

Josh I would like to try one of those anchors.

Blues


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i make something like that but instead of welding (cause i ain't got no welder) i use a piece of PVC, bend the rebar slide through the PVC tubing and fill with concrete. It works great especially on the wrecks when the current is really pulling hard just hover over the spot and drop anchor. I have one thats heavy enough to drop into 100ft of water in about 4 seconds no matter what kind of current.


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

what we do out at 3 mile is step out on the pileings and whatever side you want to stay on drop the anchor right down beside the pileing on the opposite side your not suppost to be up their so do it quick


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

You could always try using a cinder block if your just gonna fish in the bay. $2.00.


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 12, 2010)

> *JoshH (15/01/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the anchor we've been using for years. Works well.


----------

